# The Gate 2011 Grand Finally



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Its back, "The Gate" in Cleveland, Ohio is hosting their "Grand Finale" the first weekend in April. As many of you know this is a premier facility and a first class organization. You would not be disappointed attending this race. This years race is a Saturday/Sunday event to try and help racers out with their work schedules so come on out and join the fun.
Please see their thread for the flier and full schedule.


----------



## The Commish (Oct 27, 2004)

...or a Finale?


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

The Commish said:


> ...or a Finale?


Maybe both, depends on how long you have been waiting on it. Either way I will be there. The Gate is a really good on-road facility with some great people running the show.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Looks like it's going to be a good one this weekend. Come out and join us this Sat and Sun.

chuck


----------

